# New girl's collection :)



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi girls!
I'm new here and just wanted to share my modest collection with you
The country I live in doesn't have MAC but my friend iz buying for me in London, so I can't wait to bring it to me 
Just bought 6 eyeshadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In october i'm moving to LA - MAC here i come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woodwinked, Stars N rockets, Sumptuous Olive, Satellite dreams, Expenssive pink, Gorgeus gold


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

My eyeshadows :


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Blushes, bronzers, powders


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Lip stuff


----------



## bgajon (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice collection and you'll love MAC even more after you move


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

thank u bgajon
can't wait to get my eyes on MAC


----------



## melliquor (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice! I got Deborah and Collistar baked eyeshadows too & I love them.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 14, 2008)

great items in your collection! welcome to the addiction


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_Nice! I got Deborah and Collistar baked eyeshadows too & I love them._

 
collistar is great but expenssive
those shadows are 25$ 
way too much
collistar blushes are great, 45$
deborah is cheaper, much cheaper, around 13$


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 15, 2008)

Great collection!!!


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice stash!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 16, 2008)

lovely items!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 5, 2008)

New pics


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 5, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## versace (Oct 5, 2008)

svaka cast jejo


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 6, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Monsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_svaka cast jejo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahhaha hvala


----------



## lukinamama (Oct 13, 2008)

lepa kolekcija
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prava si srecnica sto se selis u LA


----------

